# Diamond Spray & Felt - Now In Stock



## Dave Martell (May 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I've finally got our diamond honing sprays, felt pads, and felt deburring blocks in stock.

The products are currently are in limited quantities _(especially the felt pads)_ and listed with our old pricing but once the stock runs out we will have to adjust to new increased pricing on the re-stock.

See https://martellknives.com/collections/edge-maintenance for details, shipping costs, and hopefully to purchase.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2019)

Diamond spray and felt sales have been really great folks, thank you VERY much!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2019)

Heads up - The felt pads and 2 oz diamond sprays are almost out of stock.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2019)

Price increase coming after this weekend. 

Thanks to everyone who purchased so far, I hope you're enjoying your sharp edges.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2019)

*Last day for old pricing is today! *


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 12, 2020)

4oz (large size) Diamond Sprays on SALE!

Limited Availability!

While Supplies Last! 
.
.
.
https://martellknives.com/collectio...honing-stropping-spray?variant=11033649709092


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Dec 7, 2020)

No more 3 micron spray on a hope and prayer Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> No more 3 micron spray on a hope and prayer Dave?




None here at the moment. Maybe I'll get some more in soon(ish). Sorry!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 24, 2021)

Dave Martell said:


> None here at the moment. Maybe I'll get some more in soon(ish). Sorry!


Felt strops?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 25, 2021)

ThEoRy said:


> Felt strops?



I haven't even checked on this stuff for ages.


----------

